# Need some info on 1218 and 611 excursion services



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

I am planning to do a passenger train with just "Private" Passenger Cars for the NW 611 and 1218. Some things to keep in mind: I will not be getting the scale units as I have a Lionmaster 1218 and I am planning to pick up a Railking 611 in the near future. My passenger train will be strictly Railking Passenger Cars. 

My questions are as followed:

1. What would be a prototypical Private Passenger Car Train? (Railroad and Car Type) I understand that when MTH Premier re-issued the 611 they also made the cars that go with it and sold them separately. However I don't know or recall if they issued these cars in their Railking line.

2. On the current Excursion service of 611, it looks like a Former NW Madison Baggage car as the tool car, is this correct?

I am trying to replicate the excursion service of today so if there is a chance 1218 feels the heat fire in her grates again It would be cool to have another train for them to pull including the Locos I have that are in operation with excursion services.

Thanks




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The last excursion train I saw passing through St Louis was pulled by UP 844. It was
really a train of private cars. They weren't the usual yellow UP cars. The cars had
many road names. It was a bunch of passenger car owners who had got together
and had UP pull them around. One of my excursion trains is a mix-match of road names.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Consist ideas for modern-day steam & pvt cars*

1) Auxiliary water tenders. UP has two which are available as RTR models in some scales. SP&S 700 has an ex-GN Vanderbilt in addition to its original tender. As the saying goes: "Run out of fuel, and you come to a stop. Run out of water, and you explode."
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=3716101

2) A diesel locomotive. There has been some discussion here recently about UP practice in this regard. It can provide extra power and dynamic braking, and possibly provide HEP.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=129097

3) A "passenger support car". I've seen photos of a refurbished baggage car on rrpicturearchives.net outfitted with an HEP generator and a kitchen in group of private owner cars being towed by Amtrak.
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=3957058

Hope this gives you some ideas


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Here are a few shots of some cars pulled by NKP 765 in 2015 between Bethlehem and Pittston, PA. The excursion was over NS and RBMN rails. There were a number of N&W cars in the consist behind the engine and I would guess these cars are used behind 611. There were no Madison cars (no cars with clerestory roofs) in the consist.


----------

